# Fluval 1200 Profile Aquarium Price



## BrockJT (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm just about to buy a Fluval 1200 Profile aquarium for $875. I just wanted to check and see if that is a good price point for everything? It is brand new and comes with the 406 canister filter, lighting and a heater. Thank you.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Did a little digging around The Net. Seems most NEW ones were well over the $1000 mark . . . 5-6 years ago.

So, I would think anything priced under $1000.00 these days would be a good deal. Of course, that is speaking as someone who neither owns one nor has seen one set up. :lol:


----------



## BrockJT (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Mick, thankss for the info I appreciate it. I'm supposed to pick it up Friday so hopefully I'm not over paying.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a good looking tank, but from what I know it was a model released a number of years ago, reviews dated back to 2010. Just curious why it's still brand new? You pay a little bit more for styling and cabinetry than the generic stock tanks and stands but that's a personal choice. Just make sure that the seals and the filter gaskets are still looking good and pliable (not stored in sunlight) and that you're happy with the lighting system. I believe 4 x t5ho lights.


----------



## BrockJT (Jun 20, 2015)

Ya she said she bought it approx. 1-2 years ago and was going to use it for goldfish but never got around to it. It's just been sitting in storage. Hopefully everything checks out fingers crossed.


----------

